
All about the process pool, process creation in SQL Server ML Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/04/23/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-iv/
======
nielsb
We are looking in detail about the Launchpads process pool and process
creation in SQL Server Machine Learning Services

